# Trying to log in on my pc, forgot my password, but the email to reset it never comes.



## Stijnson (Jan 31, 2017)

As the title suggests, I cant log in on my pc as i dont seem to remember my password. It is stored on my ipad which is why im able to write this. But i tried to ask for an email so i can reset my password, but it never comes. Tried about 6 times now. Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Manurack (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you checked the junk folder? One time I was waiting for a confirmation email after ordering pickups online. After a couple hours of waiting, I clicked the junk folder and there was the confirmation email.


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 31, 2017)

I just did, and yes, they were in there ofcourse. Stupid of me not to check that before. Thanks for the help either way!


----------

